# Anybody have a close up pic of a detail gouge grind?



## waterboy12 (Jul 1, 2013)

One of the Crown tools I was given is a small 1/4 detail gouge I sharpened today using the grind that was on it. However after I sharpened it and started using the grind felt a little steep. So does anybody have a close up pic of the grind on there detail gouge?


----------



## DKMD (Jul 1, 2013)

Here's a shot from Doug Thompson's website:

http://www.thompsonlathetools.com/images/extra/Sharpening.pdf

I use the same angles he recommends, but I usually grind away the heel on my detail gouges.


----------



## elnino (Sep 25, 2013)

http://www.woodturner.org/community/fundamentals/tools/GuideToGouges.pdf


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 25, 2013)

Its a matter of choice, but I use an Irish grind on mine. I'll get a pic in a few... gotta get dinner on


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 25, 2013)

Sorry - Its a crappy cell phone pic, but I think it conveys what you might be looking for. 

[attachment=31666]

There are other profiles you can grind, but this is the one I always use. If you have any questions about it let me know


----------

